# Boilies Trocknen



## Angler2004 (19. November 2004)

Hi,
bei welcher temperatur oder luftfeuchte sol ich die boilies trocknen lassen?

Angler2004


----------



## dropback (19. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

Moin,
nicht zu warm ( sonst gibts Risse) und nicht zu feucht (dann trocknen sie nicht). Am besten bei Zimmertemparatur.
drop


----------



## Manni1980 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

Hi,
ich trockne meine im Heizungsraum von unserem Haus, da werden sie echt gut. Lasse sie dann dort eine Woche trocknen und danach kommen sie in Zwiebelsäcke. Habe welche vor drei Monaten gemacht und die schimmeln immer noch nicht!

Gruß

Manni


----------



## Bergi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

Naja,Heizungsraum oder einfach bei dir im Zimmer auf Handtüchern oder noch besser du baust ein Gestell aus Holz mit Kaninchendraht.
Du baust einen größeren Rahmen in den du dann den Kaninchendraht einspannst.Dann baust du an den Rahmen einfach noch 4 Füße,damit er nicht auf dem Boden Liegt.Nun die Boilies drauf und sie trocknen gleichmäßig gut durch.
Ich lasse meine Boilies meist 3 Tage trocknen und friere sie dann in 1-2kg Portionen ein,wenn ich sie nicht direkt brauche.

@ Manni:
Dann haste doch steinharte Kugeln?! Habt ihr so viele Brassen bei euch?


----------



## Angler2004 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

heißt das die boilies liegen dann auf dem draht??


----------



## Bergi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

Genau.
So können sie von allen Seiten gleich gut trocknen


----------



## Manni1980 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

@Bergi

Hab das so gemacht das sie haltbarer werden, muss mir erst noch nen Gefrierschrank kaufen! Aber wenn die im Wasser sind werden sie wieder gut.

Gruß

Manni #6


----------



## rob (19. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

also ich roll meisstens vor den sitzungen.da werf ich sie auf ein handtuch und lass sie da eine zeit abtropfen.danach kommen sie in zwiebelsäcke.
hab oft gleich am selben tag damit gefischt.ist mir lieber weil das zeug so schön intensiv stinkt.sind sie trocken und steinhart kommen die aromen auch zacher aus dem boilie.
meine werden nie älter als ein monat.
lg rob


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

Ich nehm zum Trocknen die kleinen blauen Pilzkistchen, die sind Stapelbar und richtig günstig. Die hab ich mir bei uns in der Bananenreiferei geholt, haben das Stück 0,10 DM gekostet. Dann stell ich sie immer in den Heizungkeller und nehme als unterstes eine leere Kiste.


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

hallo 
wie lange soll ich am besten meine boilies trocknen lassen 
ich habe sie bis jezt immer 1 tag lange trocknen lassen und dann eingefroren soll ich sie noch länger trocknen lassen 
oder nicht.....
lg oli


----------



## colognecarp (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

Du kramst auch immer die ollsten dinger aus. Lass sie ca. 2-3 Tage trocknen, so lange bis sie fest und hart sind. Das wenden nicht vergessen


----------



## j4ni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boilies Trocknen*

Moin,

was passt denn nicht bei deinen Boilies aktuell - wenn alles OK ist einfach weiter machen wie bisher 

|wavey:


----------

